# BT8500/8600 Call Blocking Phones



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Although I'm registered with the TPS, to me it's pretty useless as I seem to be getting an ever increasing number of spam calls every day. I've been looking at getting either the BT8600 or the BT8500 call blocking phones but I have a problem in that because I'm with EE all I get when I call BT to ask about the phones is that as I'm not one of their customers they can't tell me anything. Talking to EE is a complete waste of time.

Does anyone have either of the 8500/8600 phones, do they work, do they stop the calls from "international", do they work with other phone providers? Apologies for so many questions but we have an elderly relative who is quite poorly in hospital at the minute and it's a mad rush to get the phone in case it's the hospital, then only to find it's some scammer telling me I have a problem with my PC.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not with EE, but have the phones and yep, they work 

We've had them for over 12 months now and nothing gets through 

If you have a number stored in your contacts it allows it through, if not, then they say their name and your phone rings and you can decide whether to answer / send it to answer phone / block that number completely. 

If they don't do anything, you're phone doesn't ring  

If you see a missed call, you can either accept that number in future / do nothing and they have to do the same next time / block it and it won't get through ...

You do need to have caller ID enabled on your phone line..

You can also choose to block / unblock a number at any time. 

Don't worry about having a phone call from the hospital and it not getting through as no caller ID, they can just phone you via switchboard and it comes up with a caller ID and can get through to the options. 

Best thing we bought :thumb:

Any more questions, ask away


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Thanks for the help Andy, really appreciated.

I'll have to check if EE have got caller ID as a service. Although EE rent their lines from BT, they don't use a number of the BT services that are available.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

FiestaRed said:


> Thanks for the help Andy, really appreciated.
> 
> I'll have to check if EE have got caller ID as a service. Although EE rent their lines from BT, they don't use a number of the BT services that are available.


Not a problem mate :thumb:

The Caller ID is the only thing you need as this is what the phone detects to determine if it lets through the call.

Call Guardian works brilliantly - our house is lovely and quiet now, despite the fact we were ex-directory...


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> Not a problem mate :thumb:
> 
> The Caller ID is the only thing you need as this is what the phone detects to determine if it lets through the call.
> 
> Call Guardian works brilliantly - our house is lovely and quiet now, despite the fact we were ex-directory...


Just spoke to EE and they say they have now added caller ID to my line. It all sounded very simple which is not the norm with EE.

Thanks again for the help Andy.


----------

